# Out of date worming tablets?



## Maisie&Miley (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi can anyone help?

We bought 6 months worth of milbemax worming tablets in August from our vets, and last night i noticed that all the remaining tablets are out of date!!! (aug 08!!)

So that means the kittens have had two doses of tablets that had expired back in August, i am going into the vets on saturday morning to exchange the remaining tablets and to have a word with them but does anyone know if this will have harmed the babies or will they have not been wormed as such??

Im so cross!! i know i should have checked before giving them the tablets but i suppose i just trusted my vet!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*if you have already used them with no side affects i should of thought they would be ok , but prob not doing the job their for  and it is down to your vets to check the dates of items they sell, so i would defo take them back and complain. *


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

I would be fuming! Take them back and complain!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

I would have been rather annoyed with the vet for dispencing them in the first place - maybe worth a mention think maybe he sould replace them.
regards
sue


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

M&M said:


> Hi can anyone help?
> 
> We bought 6 months worth of milbemax worming tablets in August from our vets, and last night i noticed that all the remaining tablets are out of date!!! (aug 08!!)
> 
> ...


it wont hurt them having the expired tablets and it may have also still been effective. they have a grace period on the expiration dates they just can't guarantee the effectiveness. but really i would be more upset that the vets sold them to you knowing they were for your own stock! i would get a refund and make sure you get some up to date tablets.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd definitely complain to the vet.  you wouldn't expect to buy out of date medicine for yourself from a pharmacy. the vet should keep a better check on their stock dates. The tablets were probably ok but maynot be as effective (I used to work in a pharmachy)


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they should be fine but its not good practice is it 

this doesnt surprise me at all though, I bought wormer from my vets a few months ago for my kitten, when I got home I noticed that there was a picture of a dog on the tablet so didnt give it to her and contacted the vets it turned out that it was dog wormer and could have seriously hurt my cat I was fuming and its not the only time they did it, they gave my mother cat wormer for her dog only 2 weeks ago, it doesn't look like they have learnt their lesson  

it winds me up they could cause serious harm to someone's pet one day (just to add it was the reseptionist and no the vet who fetched the wormer for me, the verts are very good )


----------

